# Late night calls?



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey everyone;
Last night I got about three calls from two different numbers at 2 o'clock in the morning..two different men, from what I could tell, talking in Arabic. I turned my phone off once I realized it wouldn't stop after the third call and found I had ten more missed calls from one of the numbers when I woke up in the morning.
I found some posts on this forum about phone-perverts who call random numbers in hopes of talking to a woman, but this didn't sound pervy or anything like that (from my basic grasp of Arabic and the voice tone) although it was extremely annoying.
Any ideas what that could be? Neither number has called so far again today.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

From my experiece the fact that someone is phone/stalking you doesnt necessarily mean that they are pervs or have some dark sexual motive. There was once a girl that would call me in incesantly, often at odd hours, and I just dont know why. it started as a wrong call and then she must have found amussing the sound of my voice, or maybe, who knows, she must have thought it was cool to annoy a foreigner, so she just kept ringing day after day. 

Then one day I got fed up and started answering her calls (pressing the answer button without uttering a word, so it makes them spend credit, which they hate... Trust me, best way to ger rid of them, once their phone stalking hobbie cost them money they give up)


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I had the same problem (What is it with these people!!???)
I had a very loud screech alarm, which, when I saw the number....I'd set off as soon as I picked the phone up....they called one more time after that, and never again!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It's an occupational hazard when you live here.

I have had girls who phone up and just giggle but they soon get fed up, the worse are the pervs but I got a good tip in here that I always follow now, 

I put an advert in a meeting up site saying I am a girl looking for a boyfriend to have some fun with then I put the pervs phone number, he is then too busy answering the hundreds of calls to bother me.. works every time without fail,


----------



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi MaidenScotland
Perfect idea - I´ll give it to one of my friends who have a pervert call her at night 
Githa


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It's an occupational hazard when you live here.
> 
> I have had girls who phone up and just giggle but they soon get fed up, the worse are the pervs but I got a good tip in here that I always follow now,
> 
> I put an advert in a meeting up site saying I am a girl looking for a boyfriend to have some fun with then I put the pervs phone number, he is then too busy answering the hundreds of calls to bother me.. works every time without fail,


Lol Horus was good for something


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Buffy7 said:


> Hey everyone;
> Last night I got about three calls from two different numbers at 2 o'clock in the morning..two different men, from what I could tell, talking in Arabic. I turned my phone off once I realized it wouldn't stop after the third call and found I had ten more missed calls from one of the numbers when I woke up in the morning.
> I found some posts on this forum about phone-perverts who call random numbers in hopes of talking to a woman, but this didn't sound pervy or anything like that (from my basic grasp of Arabic and the voice tone) although it was extremely annoying.
> Any ideas what that could be? Neither number has called so far again today.


If a name doesn't come up with the number then not in your phonebook so don't answer...and at bedtime put phone onto silent as favourite time for egyptians to start playing with their phones....and never ever give your number to an Egyptian that you don't know personally...Egyptians don't have toys so they play with their phones unfortunately


----------



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, thanks for all the advice and a few laughs too (hahaha a screech alarm, nice one Mamasue)..I usually like to keep my phone on at night since my father is away and in case there's an emergency I have to be in reach :S 
I think I'll put the number online at a dating site if they call again tonight, that seems to be a successful way of stopping it. Is it just random number dialing or do they have a way of finding specific numbers? This seems to have never happened to most of my Egyptian friends, who I told about it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Buffy7 said:


> Well, thanks for all the advice and a few laughs too (hahaha a screech alarm, nice one Mamasue)..I usually like to keep my phone on at night since my father is away and in case there's an emergency I have to be in reach :S
> I think I'll put the number online at a dating site if they call again tonight, that seems to be a successful way of stopping it. Is it just random number dialing or do they have a way of finding specific numbers? This seems to have never happened to most of my Egyptian friends, who I told about it.



Well that does surprise me as I don't know anyone that it does not get these calls. 

Its just random calls but never give your mobile to businesses because they sell them on


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

A friend of mine has a method for dealing with these random calls. She has chosen one number to divert all the other nuisance calls to, so whoever is at the other end will get them. She teaches so has to accept calls from unknown numbers who may be new clients.
I just block the numbers, my phone allows that to be done very easily.. 
Be aware that some phone deals allow you to make unlimited calls to numbers on the network for a fixed price per day, so just leaving the phone on may not be costing them any money at all.


----------

